# Martin PBM Mariner



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 1


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 2

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 13, 2010)

part 3

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Mar 13, 2010)

Great love them all.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 13, 2010)

Very cool, great pics.


----------



## RabidAlien (Mar 14, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2010)

part 4


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 14, 2010)

part 5


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Mar 14, 2010)

Great pics. 


Wheels


----------



## skeeter (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. What Life Mag are they out of (what is the date)? My father served on a destroyer and one time he was allowed to go up in a PBM for three hours while it did practice bomb runs in the Caribbean Sea. I read about it in one of his wartime letters that I can publish here if you like via scanner. He wrote the letters to the folks back home. He says that he was allowed to shoot "30 mm" guns up in the nose while they did strafing runs on a simulated surface target and shell casings were deep around their feet, although my guess is that they were twin fifties and he was embellishing a bit. The PBM-1 is listed as having: Guns: 8 × .50 in (12.7 mm) M2 Browning machine guns (two each in: nose, dorsal and tail turrets, one each in blisters amidships). I also understand that these types of aircraft were very heavily loaded with fuel if the mission was of long duration and that explosions sometimes occurred due to escaping fumes and people lighting cigarettes, etc? Some went out and mysteriously never returned and it was thought that they might have self destructed? Clue me if you think otherwise and that the type had no problems.


----------



## skeeter (Jul 25, 2010)

Thanks for the photos. What Life Mag are they out of (what is the date)? My father served on a destroyer and one time he was allowed to go up in a PBM for three hours while it did practice bomb runs in the Caribbean Sea. I read about it in one of his wartime letters that I can publish here if you like via scanner. He wrote the letters to the folks back home. He says that he was allowed to shoot "30 mm" guns up in the nose while they did strafing runs on a simulated surface target and shell casings were deep around their feet, although my guess is that they were twin fifties and he was embellishing a bit. The PBM-1 is listed as having: Guns: 8 × .50 in (12.7 mm) M2 Browning machine guns (two each in: nose, dorsal and tail turrets, one each in blisters amidships). I also understand that these types of aircraft were very heavily loaded with fuel if the mission was of long duration and that explosions sometimes occurred due to escaping fumes and people lighting cigarettes, etc? Some went out and mysteriously never returned and it was thought that they might have self destructed? Clue me if you think otherwise and that the type had no problems.


----------



## skeeter (Jul 25, 2010)

Hmmm, don't know why the double post.


----------



## skeeter (Jul 29, 2010)

Here is a portion of a letter my father wrote while in the Navy during WW2. The letter is dated May 23rd, 1945. Hope that it is legible.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 29, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 30, 2010)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2016)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Old Wizard (Sep 29, 2016)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Sep 29, 2016)

Looking at the 3rd photo in your 1st post, I was wondering about the drapes in the rear turret, but that was answered by the nose markings in the 4th. Transport version. Very cool.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 16, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner Flying Boat in Marianas 1945 | eBay
Martin PBM Mariner with Refueling Tender in Marianas | eBay
Martin PBM Mariner on Seaplane Tender 1945 | eBay
Martin PBM Mariner Flying Boat at Pacific Seaplane Base 1944 | eBay
Martin PBM Mariner Squadron on Seaplane Base 1945 | eBay
Martin PBM Mariner Squadron on Seaplane Base 1945 II | eBay
All colour, all copies

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 16, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Feb 20, 2019)

Good stuff!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 8, 2019)

Original CONFIDENTIAL Photo Navy MARTIN PBM MARINER FLYING BOAT 1944 Saipan 149 | eBay

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 8, 2019)




----------



## fubar57 (Mar 13, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Mar 13, 2019)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 13, 2019)

Vintage WWII Original Photo Photograph Soldiers Repairing Plane | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## johnbr (Jun 13, 2019)

LiTOT: PBM index LiTOT: Content

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Jul 29, 2019)

US Navy PBM-5 Mariner RATO Take-off Hawaii 1944 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 5, 2019)

US Navy PBM-5 Mariner Flying Boat Pacific 1943 1 COLOR SLIDE No Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 6, 2019)

(090) Vintage 1950s 35mm Slide Photo US NAVY ICHIBAN PLANE | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 6, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 5, 2019)

Original WWII Photo US Navy PBM Mariner Aircraft Seaplane USS Pine Island Sailor | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 5, 2019)

Snautzer01 said:


> Original WWII Photo US Navy PBM Mariner Aircraft Seaplane USS Pine Island Sailor | eBay
> 
> View attachment 551224


The above photo and the one in Post #26 show one of the PBM-5S used during operation "Highjump" - Admiral Byrd's Antarctic expedition. This is "George 3".
BTW, "George 1" crashed on the ice and was lost - for more information see here.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Navy PBM Seaplane Bomber in Pacific (#3)!!! | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 8, 2019)

Org. Photo: US Navy PBM Seaplane Bomber in Pacific (#1)!!! | eBay


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 9, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner Flying Boat Stateside 1943 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner Flying Boat in Marianas 1945 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner Flying Boat at Pacific Seaplane Base 1944 | eBay


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner on Seaplane Tender 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner Aboard Seaplane Tender 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner with Refueling Tender in Marianas | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner Squadron on Seaplane Base 1945 II | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 17, 2019)

Martin PBM Mariner Squadron on Seaplane Base 1945 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 17, 2019)

Great shots. The upper turret gunner looks like he would be pretty limited to where he could fire and not hit his own aircraft


----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 29, 2019)

Press Photo Mariner Patrol Bomber Converted to Transport for Pacific Troops | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Sep 29, 2019)

Search

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Sep 29, 2019)




----------



## Gnomey (Sep 30, 2019)

Good shots!


----------



## MIflyer (Sep 30, 2019)

This shot was taken at Banana River Naval Air Station, now the location of Patrick AFB. The big seaplane ramps running down into the river are still there, but the submerged water runway lights have not worked in a long time.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Oct 1, 2019)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2020)

WWII 1945 US Navy CASUF-42 Sailor's Airplane Photo #2 Naval Air Transport Serv | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2020)




----------



## CATCH 22 (Jan 6, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> WWII 1945 US Navy CASUF-42 Sailor's Airplane Photo #2 Naval Air Transport Serv | eBay
> 
> View attachment 565949


That's a very interesting photo: it shows a PBM-3R (the transport version of the Mariner) but in the Anti-submarine Scheme (ASW II)! I haven't seen it before.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 8, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 11, 2020)

Vintage Black And White US Aircraft Photo 10x8 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 11, 2020)




----------



## Conslaw (Feb 11, 2020)

Was the dorsal radome removed on these pictures, or are these pictures from an earlier mark that didn't include the radome?


----------



## Gastounet (Feb 11, 2020)

This Martin Mariner looks like a Consolidated Coronado

Reactions: Agree Agree:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 13, 2020)

Good shot!


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 24, 2020)

Vintage WW II Press Photo Martin Mariner Sand Take Off After Crash Landing 8X10 | eBay


----------



## Dana Bell (Feb 24, 2020)

They shot that one on color, too!

Dana

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
2 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 28, 2020)

USN Navy Amphibious PBM-3 Martin Mariner Patrol Bomber Aircraft Airplane Photo | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 28, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 22, 2020)

USN Navy Martin PBM-3 Mariner Patrol Bomber Flying Boat Aircraft Photo #89 | eBay

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Mar 22, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Sep 18, 2020)

WW2 VP 15 Patrol Squadron+B&W Picture Journal+US Navy Pilots Gold Wings | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Sep 18, 2020)




----------



## Capt. Vick (Sep 18, 2020)

That's a Coronado. Lovely


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 19, 2020)

Snautzer01 said:


> USN Navy Martin PBM-3 Mariner Patrol Bomber Flying Boat Aircraft Photo #89 | eBay
> 
> View attachment 574446


This in fact is a PBM-1 and not a PBM-3 as the original ebay title says.
There are several differences between the two variants but the most prominent one is that the PBM-1 has retractable floats and the subsequent variants don't.
As a comparison in the well known photo below the first 2 a/cs are PBM-1 and the rear 2 are PBM-3:

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Sep 19, 2020)

To add some more photos of the relatively rare PBM-1. One can see the retractable float and its mechanism. AFAIK they were too heavy and cumbersome. The fixed floats of the later variants might have created some drag but they didn't require complicated maintenance and saved a lot of weight. Of interest is the different carburetor intake, compared with those of the -3 and -5 variants. In the second photo you'll see the unique waist gun position.








And this is one of the two bomb bays of the "Mariner" - both were placed under the engines. I believe the a/c with the open bomb bay is not a PBM-1. In the above photo the a/c with number 32 is not a PBM-1 as well but a PBM-3.




IMHO these "Mariners" and the 4 in flight I posted earlier are from the same squadron.
BTW under post #36 by Schnautzer you can see a very rare photo of a PBM-1 converted into a transport (designation letter R) but in the Atlantic search scheme!
Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 24, 2020)

WWII PATROL SQUAD 46 PLANE ORIGINAL SOLDIER SNAPSHOT PHOTO | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 24, 2020)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 25, 2020)

Lot of 4 - WW2 plane PBM Mariner crew Aviation original VPB-201 squadron; #491 | eBay

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 25, 2020)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 30, 2020)

Nice shots!


----------



## Conslaw (Dec 31, 2020)

Is it my imagination or was the radome edited out of wartime shots of the PBM-3?


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 31, 2020)

Conslaw said:


> Is it my imagination or was the radome edited out of wartime shots of the PBM-3?


Early models like PBM-1, PBM-3 (no letter) and some PBM-3C didn't have the radome factory installed. PBM-3R didn't get it as well.












Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Capt. Vick (Dec 31, 2020)

How did that radar not fry the pilots over time?


----------



## Greg Boeser (Dec 31, 2020)

Tinfoil hats?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Jan 2, 2021)

Good shots!


----------



## Frog (Nov 5, 2021)

Martin Mariner : pic from US Air Services April 1942 US Air Services April 1942 :

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Nov 5, 2021)



Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Conslaw (Nov 5, 2021)

I have been reading about WWII since I was a 9 year old kid, starting about 1970. I can't remember ever seeing a picture of a PBM with a radome until I was an adult. Of the pictures in this thread, the majority of them are planes without a radome. Of the older pictures of planes wiht a radome - the angle is shot so the radome either is not showing or is not clearly visible. I still have a hunch that there was a restriction on pictures showing the radome for at least part of the war even if the device was not strictly classified.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 7, 2021)

PBM Mariner seaplane (30) 4x6 photos Many From Martin’s Archives And WWII. | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for PBM Mariner seaplane (30) 4x6 photos Many From Martin’s Archives And WWII. at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com





56P6

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Frog (Dec 7, 2021)

Where is Flight 19 ?

Reactions: Funny Funny:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## special ed (Dec 7, 2021)

A question for those who can remember their aerodynamic sources. The PBM, third pic down nose, shows engine cowling with eye lid. I first read of this mod years ago reading DC-3 histories as a cure for elevator turbulence when landing (nose high) with Wright Cyclones engines due to their larger diameter. It seems in a nose up, slow speed attitude hot air spilled out over the top of the cowling. I had not seen this eye lid on other types, not DC-3 aircraft, until on this forum, there was another aircraft (can't remember which or where) and now this PBM. Did this hot air turbulence occur with other aircraft types?


----------



## CATCH 22 (Dec 7, 2021)

special ed said:


> A question for those who can remember their aerodynamic sources. The PBM, third pic down nose, shows engine cowling with eye lid. I first read of this mod years ago reading DC-3 histories as a cure for elevator turbulence when landing (nose high) with Wright Cyclones engines due to their larger diameter. It seems in a nose up, slow speed attitude hot air spilled out over the top of the cowling. I had not seen this eye lid on other types, not DC-3 aircraft, until on this forum, there was another aircraft (can't remember which or where) and now this PBM. Did this hot air turbulence occur with other aircraft types?







From all PBM-models only the PBM-1 (see above) had this "eye lid" installed. 20 PBM-1 have been manufactured and all received the Wright Cyclone R-2600-6 engines. The next models PBM-3, 3C, 3R, 3S had R-2600-12 engines and PBM-3D had R 2600-22 engines. Compare PBM-1 engine with PBM-3 in the background:




The reason for those eye lids you describe is interesting, but probably it was not very effective . I personally have no idea.
Some of the later models used in the Pacific and in the Southern Atlantic received cooling fans on their engines:








Cheers!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Dec 7, 2021)

Thanks for the response. Very good pics & info.


----------



## Wurger (Dec 7, 2021)




----------



## Gnomey (Dec 25, 2021)

Nice shots!


----------



## Capt. Vick (Mar 24, 2022)



Reactions: Winner Winner:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Conslaw (Apr 9, 2022)

I was reading over at www.uboat.net, and I was surprised that their page on the PBM listed 0 uboat sinkings. In comparison, the PBY was credit with 38 sinkings, the Short Sunderland had 26, and the B-24 was credited with 72. Maybe this is an omission at Uboat.net because Key Aero credits the PBM with sinking 10 uboats. (7 amazing facts about the Martin PBM Mariner)


----------



## CATCH 22 (Apr 10, 2022)

Conslaw said:


> I was reading over at www.uboat.net, and I was surprised that their page on the PBM listed 0 uboat sinkings. In comparison, the PBY was credit with 38 sinkings, the Short Sunderland had 26, and the B-24 was credited with 72. Maybe this is an omission at Uboat.net because Key Aero credits the PBM with sinking 10 uboats. (7 amazing facts about the Martin PBM Mariner)


I believe the differences between the articles about PBM and PBY e.g. are based on the source of the article: IMHO those were copied from Internet (check the Sources) and do not contain the exact same type of information. This doesn't mean at all Mariners were not involved in U-boat sinkings. If you check the site thoroughly you'll find all of those listed.
From Uboat.net:
_U-161 Sunk on 27 September 1943 in the South Atlantic east of Salvador da Bahia, Brazil, in position 12.30S, 35.35W, by depth charges from a *US Mariner aircraft* (VP-74 USN/P-2). 53 dead (all hands lost)._
Check here for some photos of the aircraft from another site (Uboatarchive.net)
_U-513 Sunk on 19 July 1943 in the South Atlantic south-east of São Francisco do Sul, Brazil, in position 27.17S, 47.32W, by depth charges from a *US Mariner aircraft* (VP-74 USN/P-3). 46 dead and 7 survivors.
U-572 Sunk on 3 August 1943 in the North Atlantic north-east of Trinidad, in position 11.35N, 54.05W, by depth charges from a *US Mariner aircraft* (VP-205 USN/P-6). 47 dead (all hands lost)._
And so on.
If you want to have all cases in one source I'll suggest *"The fighting Flying Boat"* by Richard A. Hoffman - an amazing book about an amazing plane.




Cheers!

Reactions: Bacon Bacon:
1 | Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GTX (Apr 10, 2022)

Another good book:


----------



## Snautzer01 (May 17, 2022)

view of the kitchen














Two 1940s WWII PBM Patrol Bomber Flying Boat Kitchen, Radioman Cooking Photos | eBay


Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for Two 1940s WWII PBM Patrol Bomber Flying Boat Kitchen, Radioman Cooking Photos at the best online prices at eBay! Free shipping for many products!



www.ebay.com

Reactions: Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## cvairwerks (May 17, 2022)

I’ll have do some digging around and find more of the photos we have from the sinking of U-161. My uncle was Harry Patterson.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Conslaw (May 17, 2022)

CATCH 22 said:


> I believe the differences between the articles about PBM and PBY e.g. are based on the source of the article: IMHO those were copied from Internet (check the Sources) and do not contain the exact same type of information. This doesn't mean at all Mariners were not involved in U-boat sinkings. If you check the site thoroughly you'll find all of those listed.
> From Uboat.net:
> _U-161 Sunk on 27 September 1943 in the South Atlantic east of Salvador da Bahia, Brazil, in position 12.30S, 35.35W, by depth charges from a *US Mariner aircraft* (VP-74 USN/P-2). 53 dead (all hands lost)._
> Check here for some photos of the aircraft from another site (Uboatarchive.net)
> ...


Thanks, I was very suspicious when no mentions of PBM sinkings were listed.


----------



## Maty12 (Aug 17, 2022)

Found this today. Footage includes the 162A Tadpole Clipper, an initial production PBM-3, a PBM-3D, the XPB2M-1 doing a flyby past a parked B-26-MA, a PBM dropping life boats, and the XPBM-5A taxiing into the water and then landing on, well, land. Tried to embedded the video but it says the uploader has not made it available to be viewed on other websites.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 17, 2022)

Maty12 said:


> Found this today. Footage includes the 162A Tadpole Clipper, an initial production PBM-3, a PBM-3D, the XPB2M-1 doing a flyby past a parked B-26-MA, a PBM dropping life boats, and the XPBM-5A taxiing into the water and then landing on, well, land. Tried to embedded the video but it says the uploader has not made it available to be viewed on other websites.



Can you please add the link to the site (or video) instead of embedding it?


----------



## Maty12 (Aug 17, 2022)

Does this work? I originally tried embedding, saw that it didn't work and changed it to the URL option... which then embedded it anyway.

Update: nevermind, even posting the link without HTML still automatically embeds it. Adding a bunch of spaces so y'all can just copy and paste into another tab. https: // www.youtube.com / watch? v=8fzfjPWTZb4


----------



## CATCH 22 (Aug 17, 2022)

Maty12 said:


> Does this work? I originally tried embedding, saw that it didn't work and changed it to the URL option... which then embedded it anyway.
> 
> Update: nevermind, even posting the link without HTML still automatically embeds it. Adding a bunch of spaces so y'all can just copy and paste into another tab. https: // www.youtube.com / watch? v=8fzfjPWTZb4


Yep, thanks!
I have it now (downloaded and saved for the archive).
To avoid embedding on sites like this I usually "hide" the link here.
Or simply cut the first part of the address: youtube.com/watch?v=8fzfjPWTZb4
Cheers!

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## special ed (Aug 17, 2022)

When it notes "Watch on you tube" click on the statement -- takes you to the video on you tube

Reactions: Agree Agree:
2 | Like List reactions


----------

